# Looking for a Guided Osceola Hunt



## lum4life (Apr 24, 2017)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a guided Osceola Hunt?  I would like to take my son down to Florida and hunt next spring.  Any recommended places would be great!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## nick_o_demus (Apr 24, 2017)

*Gods Country Outfitters*

I am planning on using these guys next season. My dad went with them a few years ago and loved it. I met Charles at the NWTF Nationals in Nashville this past February. Very down to earth. 

http://www.godscountryoutfitters.net/osceola-turkey-hunts/ 

The guys at Pistol Creek have always suggested Haw Creek Outfitters.

http://www.hawcreekoutfittersfl.com/osceola-turkey/

I'm sure both will get you on a bird.


----------



## labsnducks (Apr 24, 2017)

Swamp gobbler ourfitters are great!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Apr 24, 2017)

Ted Jaycock , Tall tines outfitters in Ocala flordia, Kansas hunts also.


----------



## fountain (Apr 24, 2017)

Do your homework and research, research, research.  God's country Outfitters have always seemed legit.  I've talked to them numerous times and they seem to do well.  I went with Captain Billy Henderson once and it's was a decent hunt.  He has a good success rate as well.  Look him up on FB.
Ask the questions of success rates, when are the better dates to come ( I would say as early as possible in FL due to weather/early Springs ), what the terrain type is, accommodations, what is needed for the hunt and travel arrangements.  A fun type of hunt that I've grown to love now is hunting orange groves.  You may have to go a little further south to find those, but they are fun and gobblers hang out in them.  
Also, you may could look into hunts in the southern zone of Florida and hunt early March way ahead of any other season.


----------



## BigPimpin (Apr 24, 2017)

If you don't have to be wined and dined, Joey Jiminez is an option.  Look him up on Facebook.  He had a ton of birds when I went with him.  He told me and my buddy not to book more than the first night at the hotel because he was confident we would tag out on day 1.  I didn't listen and booked my hotel for three nights.  We both killed our birds on the first morning.  Lost the hotel money.  Should have listened.  Birds gobbling everywhere.  Beautiful pastures and orange groves.  Picture perfect hunt.  He was fun to hang out with too.  Very reasonable price.  I think he was 9 for 9 this year last time I checked with some seriously hooked birds.


----------



## phillip (Apr 24, 2017)

Joey aka Coyote has the birds and a good man.I went this year opening day ,finished my slam by lunch time.If your interested pm me I'll give you his number.


----------



## sea trout (Apr 24, 2017)

Good thread!!!! I wanna do this also one day!!!!
lum4life please update us with who you pick and how ya liked it!!!
Which one of these outfitters has a wet bar???


----------



## badcreek (Apr 25, 2017)

Get in touch with Travis Daniels, Cypress Roost Outfitters. Stand up guy and has tons of birds. True South Florida Osceolas. His clients were 100% this year and he took a lot of clients.


----------



## Ricochet (Apr 25, 2017)

badcreek said:


> Get in touch with Travis Daniels, Cypress Roost Outfitters. Stand up guy and has tons of birds. True South Florida Osceolas. His clients were 100% this year and he took a lot of clients.


Exactly, https://www.facebook.com/CypressRoostOutfitters/

I hope to get down there sooner or later and hunt with Travis!


----------



## straightshooter (Apr 25, 2017)

I actually recommended Joey Jimenez to most of the guys on here who are also giving him high praise.  Think he had 11 hunters this season.  Was 10 for 10 on great gobblers.  Last guy had a bird at 13 steps and wound up missing him three times.  Should have been 11 for 11.  Probably the least expensive Osceola hunt on the market.  PM me and I'll give you his information.  Talked with him a week ago and some folks are already sending deposits for next season.


----------



## hambone50 (Apr 25, 2017)

straightshooter said:


> I actually recommended Joey Jimenez to most of the guys on here who are also giving him high praise.  Think he had 11 hunters this season.  Was 10 for 10 on great gobblers.  Last guy had a bird at 13 steps and wound up missing him three times.  Should have been 11 for 11.  Probably the least expensive Osceola hunt on the market.  PM me and I'll give you his information.  Talked with him a week ago and some folks are already sending deposits for next season.



any idea if he does unguided/semi-guided hunts?


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Apr 25, 2017)

> Ted Jaycock , Tall tines outfitters in Ocala flordia, Kansas hunts also.



Ted runs a first class  operation.

Deep South Outfitters, Billy Henderson is another good guy that will put you on the birds.


----------



## hyco (Apr 29, 2017)

Whitetail Heaven Outfitters. They have lodges in Kentucky , Florida, Ohio and Indiana. Last year they offered some serious specials on their Osceola hunts. Facebook or website


----------



## goblr77 (May 1, 2017)

Four of us booked with the FOE next season. 



http://www.floridaoutdoorexperience.com


----------



## ventilator (Mar 7, 2019)

Headed down to hunt with Joey again next weekend! Looking forward to it!


----------



## ssramage (Mar 7, 2019)

ventilator said:


> Headed down to hunt with Joey again next weekend! Looking forward to it!



Does he have a website or facebook page?


----------



## Mark K (Mar 7, 2019)

Looked up some of these outfitters and can’t see where they are. Do they just go by the imaginary line and call them Osceolas or are they true Osceolas...black wings and all.


----------



## ventilator (Mar 8, 2019)

He does have a facebook page, but hes rarely on it. His number is 352-267-3880


----------



## ventilator (Mar 8, 2019)

ssramage said:


> Does he have a website or facebook page?


352-267-3880 Joey Jimenez


----------



## KDT (Mar 9, 2019)

What part of Florida does Joey hunt?


----------



## duckbkr (Mar 10, 2019)

I use Jeff budz he’s a friend and offers great hunts. http://www.tagitworldwide.com/. He is the best there is when it comes to killing turkeys and has proven it. He books up fast get in now for next season. I have hunted with him in Florida and out west he will put you on birds.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Mar 14, 2019)

KDT said:


> What part of Florida does Joey hunt?



Clermont, Lake county area.


----------

